# 'Sixty Taleban' fighters killed



## Drone_pilot (Jun 22, 2005)

*US and Afghan forces have killed about 60 suspected militants in clashes in southern Afghanistan, officials say.*

The 11-hour battle came after suspected Taleban rebels attacked a security patrol near Daychopan district in Zabul province, a US military statement said.

Afghan forces had recovered 60 rebels' bodies, said a police commander at the scene. The US put rebel dead at 40. 

BBC Read More


----------

